# Block ice in So Colorado



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Hopefully someone knows of a good source in southern Colorado for you, but if you are driving through Moab, that is the best ice that I have been able to find. It is actual blocks of hard ice, as opposed to the crappy compressed ice cube blocks, that ready ice sells in the grocery stores near me. I always hit up City Market in Moab on the way through, when I need ice that will last, since it is on the way for me.
Good luck, enjoy the Juan!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I find that it's best to bring my own. Get a block a few days early and put it in the deep freeze. Very few places have really cold ice.


----------



## Mtnbuzzer (Feb 5, 2016)

It's been a few years, but I was able to find block ice at the City Market in Cortez. Last year our shuttle group came back from Mexican Hat with block ice they picked up at the gas station there. Not Valle's, the gas station across the street. Good luck and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

When are you coming through? I can probably pick some up and get them good and cold in my chest freezer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I 2nd city market in Moab


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Southwest Ice provides all the block ice to most the gas stations and grocery stores in the area, so just about anywhere in Durango will have quality block ice.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

No good ice in Dgo. I make my own,good luck have fun on Jaun


----------



## ewester7 (Apr 2, 2017)

As of July 10, 2022 City Market in Cortez, CO still has block ice!


----------

